
Charting time series as calendar heat maps in R - Anon84
http://blog.revolution-computing.com/2009/11/charting-time-series-as-calendar-heat-maps-in-r.html
======
xal
This is a wonderful visualization.

Product Sales on the Shopify platform ( ~ 5000 e-commerce stores) for the past
two years:

[http://img.skitch.com/20091103-rmsiithcy81qbfs6u3ee195n1s.pn...](http://img.skitch.com/20091103-rmsiithcy81qbfs6u3ee195n1s.png)

Really interesting to see how great Christmas period is. You can clearly see
that it starts in the second week of november in earnest. Also interesting to
see that the weekends are usually pretty slow but in the christmas time they
totally blend in.

------
seigenblues
this is really cool. Anyone wanna port it to matplotlib in python, or should
i?

~~~
idm
Just an FYI:

<http://rpy.sourceforge.net/>

"RPy is a very simple, yet robust, Python interface to the R Programming
Language. It can manage all kinds of R objects and can execute arbitrary R
functions (including the graphic functions). All errors from the R language
are converted to Python exceptions. Any module installed for the R system can
be used from within Python."

I haven't used rpy, and perhaps you want a pure-python port for other reasons
(e.g. performance, overhead), but rpy might give you what you want -
immediately.

------
wooster
Neat. Here's my iPhone app sales revenue charted using this:
[http://blog.planetaryscale.com/2009/11/04/iphone-app-
sales-h...](http://blog.planetaryscale.com/2009/11/04/iphone-app-sales-
heatmap/)

